# CDT AUDIO ES-6 My thoughts



## 90scaraudio (Mar 16, 2013)

I was reluctant to buy these because of the power requirements to push them but I couldn't pass up the price. I purchased a new set of these for $199 shipped. There's not much talk about these so I thought I would give my two cents.

OK, They are big for a 6.5, the holes in my doors had old KAPPA 6.5 and I had to enlarge the hole, cut new 3/4 inch spacers plus an additional 1/4 inch spacer to clear the magnet. Not fun on a Civic!

Pushing them was a completely rebuilt Soundstream reference 500s, (75wrms x 2). I thought this would be enough power but these thing just take all it had no problem, all the way to clip and they weren't very loud. I read somewhere that they need at least 200wrms to push them, well I think they were correct.

So I dug out my Zapco Z400C4-SL, hooked it up bridged for 200 x 2.
OK, so after some level setting and oh, set the crossover for 80hz @ 12dB on the deck, and let them have it. I could run the amp all the way to clip and the CDTs sounded much better but IMO could take more. 

So my next task is to try two reference 500s amps and using one for each side in bridge mode, (300 x 2).

Will update later. 

These CDTs do sound very good and have a LOT OF BASS, even in civic doors. I did deaden them fairly decent but they could use more. Even with all this power, my ears don’t ring like they would after playing the KAPPAs for a period of time.

So I’m torn to go back to 75 x 2 and just put my Phoenix Gold components back in as they sound reasonably good and I don’t have to use up a ton of current from the stock electrical system. Poor thing, I can almost shut the car off at idle with the current draw!

So that’s my 2 cents on these. Very good product but kind of pricey.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Bigger alternator. Keep the CDTs and ROCK!


----------



## 90scaraudio (Mar 16, 2013)

Hate to do that, have you seen the small motorcycle battery they put in these Civics? I'd really like to keep the amps under the front seats and out of the trunk as there is airflow from the A/C that goes under the seats for the back passengers that blows through the amps. 

But your correct that it's a rock concert and I would love to find a home for the Zapco.

My thoughts are that I like the old skool amps but to restore them is a lot of time replacing all the caps, op-amps, weak transistors, ext...
I've been looking at some of the new stuff that comes out of Europe as they are smaller, more efficient and put out some nice power but the wife, yes the wife.... they are pricey!

I'll stop now


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

How about bridging something like a PPI 900.4 and putting it under the seat? They aren't OS Soundstream, but they have power to spare, run cool and will fit under the seats.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Be careful with the ES-6, the junction for the tinsel/voice coil is weak so if you push them too much they are gone...


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

These really aren't going to need more than ~150W RMS to be at their limits, nor do I recommend bridging a P900.4 to them. CDT certainly is not going to warranty them for such abuse.


----------



## 90scaraudio (Mar 16, 2013)

basshead said:


> Be careful with the ES-6, the junction for the tinsel/voice coil is weak so if you push them too much they are gone...


I did notice the length was a bit short and when they are pushed out, the tinsel was stretched to its limit. I didn't think anything of it and gave them more slack by moving the tabs in and back a bit but definitely something to be aware of.


----------



## 90scaraudio (Mar 16, 2013)

trumpet said:


> These really aren't going to need more than ~150W RMS to be at their limits, nor do I recommend bridging a P900.4 to them. CDT certainly is not going to warranty them for such abuse.


Uh... Correct me if I'm wrong..... Are you talking the new PPI 900.4? Yes, I don't know if I'd throw 450wrms to each of these, I have to keep some of my hearing! but the amp would be perfect not bridged. Gosh, only $189 for the New PPI???? Any good?


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

90scaraudio said:


> Uh... Correct me if I'm wrong..... Are you talking the new PPI 900.4? Yes, I don't know if I'd throw 450wrms to each of these, I have to keep some of my hearing! but the amp would be perfect not bridged. Gosh, only $189 for the New PPI???? Any good?


Yes, it's very good. Never had one come back and it's my best seller.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

90scaraudio said:


> I did notice the length was a bit short and when they are pushed out, the tinsel was stretched to its limit. I didn't think anything of it and gave them more slack by moving the tabs in and back a bit but definitely something to be aware of.


Good call, I know the pairs I had issue with had the orange basket, maybe they corrected the issue on the black one, but from the picture it look the same.


----------



## 90scaraudio (Mar 16, 2013)

trumpet said:


> Yes, it's very good. Never had one come back and it's my best seller.


K, I don't see any on ebay advertised as broken. Question  I noticed the Damping factor: >114 is a little low to control a sub?


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

90scaraudio said:


> K, I don't see any on ebay advertised as broken. Question  I noticed the Damping factor: >114 is a little low to control a sub?


Damping factor doesn't matter as long as it's not absurdly low. 114 is nowhere near "absurdly low".


----------



## 90scaraudio (Mar 16, 2013)

I should have posted pics of the CDTs installed. I've decided to just run them with 75 x 2 from my SS Reference for now and the sub is getting 500 x 1 from the reference 500. I am looking at the PPI 900.4 though but will wait to see the durability of these things.


----------



## 90scaraudio (Mar 16, 2013)

OK, after running these for a few days, I had the CDT ES-6 hooked straight up to the amp, no crossover and a 3.3uf on the MORELs hooked to the same amp. I did not like the way it sounded at all, no matter what I tweaked. I had the Pioneer DEH-80PRS set to network mode with the mid-range set to 100hz and pass on the upper end to feed the highs. 
I don't think the auto TA and EQ liked not having a third amp for the highs, probably confused it, so I set it back to STD mode, put a set of MOREL 2 way passive crossovers for the front and redid the auto TA and EQ. 
So far the sound is much smoother and not so harsh. 
I'll listen to it this way for the week and post a result.
I was going to put a third amp in but we'll see.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Not sure about the 80prs, but can't you simply try using the deck power for the tweeter so you can bandpass the ES-6. Also I would try to get the tweeter to play from 5k and up.


----------



## 90scaraudio (Mar 16, 2013)

The MOREL X-over sets it about 7k @ 6dB. Your correct about using the Deck to power the highs but I've got a few extra amps.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

90scaraudio said:


> Uh... Correct me if I'm wrong..... Are you talking the new PPI 900.4? Yes, I don't know if I'd throw 450wrms to each of these, I have to keep some of my hearing! but the amp would be perfect not bridged. Gosh, only $189 for the New PPI???? Any good?


You wouldn't be throwing 450wrms to them at moderate listening levels. As long as you know when to stop turning up the volume you'd be fine


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

90scaraudio said:


> The MOREL X-over sets it about 7k @ 6dB. Your correct about using the Deck to power the highs but I've got a few extra amps.


ahah ok nevermind


----------



## 90scaraudio (Mar 16, 2013)

Golden Ear said:


> You wouldn't be throwing 450wrms to them at moderate listening levels. As long as you know when to stop turning up the volume you'd be fine


True, It would leave a lot of headroom and the amp would/should never get taxed very hard. However, rite now with 75 x 2 it sounds very good and plenty loud.


----------



## milburyl (Feb 23, 2014)

Damn. Things will take some power. I have a JL Audio 450/4 that puts out 150x2 and 75x2. Hope it's enough power for them. I scored a steal on a CDT ES 3 way set with xovers and a 2 way set of CDT HD's without xovers for $80 a few months ago and they have been sitting in a box waiting for the right car to install them in. I just bought an 86 300zx and got it home yesterday. Gonna start my install soon. Have to check out build log. It's only a simple install, but gonna do this one right. Here's the ES 3 way set.


----------

